# Left Hand or Right Hand? In the cover or out of the cover?



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Just curious.  How are you holding your Kindle to read?


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bwahahaha!!!   That "Depends what I'm doing with the other hand" option is hilarious!!

Edited to add:  Always in the cover, usually held with the right hand.  Sometimes I hold it with both hands, like you would w/a hard cover book.  Sometimes no hands at all.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The option is funny, but it's the one I chose because it's closest to the norm for me. What I like most about the Kindle is it's usable ambidextrously.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> The option is funny, but it's the one I chose because it's closest to the norm for me. What I like most about the Kindle is it's usable ambidextrously.


Oh, I totally agree! It just struck me as really, really funny (okay, I'm a bit twisted). I'm just very thankful I was not drinking milk at the time I read it.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm left handed but use my right hand to hold the Kindle probably from being forced in Kindergarten to use my right hand. I still use my right hand for cutting with scissors and any game where I have to hold a raquet. Don't know why I went off on this tangent.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

My option was *depends what I am doing with other hand* because once I go to bed to read, my cats all fight for the lovin'. 
I have to pet and scratch them as they vie for a position up against me as I read. So, mostly I put KinKin against a pillow and have both hands free 
for kitty hugging. I then use a finger of one of my free hands to turn the 'page'...or should I say 'screen'?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Xia said:


> Oh, I totally agree! It just struck me as really, really funny (okay, I'm a bit twisted). I'm just very thankful I was not drinking milk at the time I read it.


Well it always does depend on what you're reading right?  I get where you were going with that


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I chose "Other".  My preference is not to hold my Kindle at all..... hands-free reading.  My husband gave me a small, slanted book stand that I can put on my lap and then I place my Kindle (in its Oberon cover) on the stand and read away.  My dog is usually lying beside me on my right.... so he gets petted with my right hand.  My end table with my coffee cup is on my left so I drink coffee with my left hand..... and turn to the next page in my book with whichever hand is free.  No more worrying about folding the cover back... no more accidentally turning the page.... couldn't work better for me.  Now my hands don't get tired from holding onto the cover or Kindle when I read longer than I probably should (which is all the time).


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I usually hold it with both hands or alternate between hands. Scotty is always in his wonderful Oberon cover, sometimes folded back sometimes open like a DTB


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Like PraiseGod13, I like to read with hands-free. I place my kindle with cover on the stand, my lap, or whatever is there then click with whichever hand I feel like at that moment. If there's nothing there to make my kindle stand, I use whichever hand I feel comfortable. I hardly take my kindle out of the cover.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

sailor said:


> My option was *depends what I am doing with other hand* because once I go to bed to read, my cats all fight for the lovin'.
> I have to pet and scratch them as they vie for a position up against me as I read.


I have the same issue. Over the years I've learned to hold a book (or Kindle) one handed with the other hand required for cat attention.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually hold Gertie K in my left hand, which ends up being awkward because my thumb wants to hit the previous page button.  Too late to change now.  It's become a habit.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Basically depends on what I am doing.  Usually right hand and I hate having the cover on to read.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Susan B said:


> I'm left handed but use my right hand to hold the Kindle probably from being forced in Kindergarten to use my right hand. I still use my right hand for cutting with scissors and any game where I have to hold a raquet. Don't know why I went off on this tangent.


I'm right handed, and I usually hold my Kindle in my left hand. Usually because I am doing something else, like brushing my teeth, with my dominant right hand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'm right handed, and I usually hold my Kindle in my left hand. Usually because I am doing something else, like brushing my teeth, with my dominant right hand.


 You read while brushing your teeth? You're really talented!!



Ann


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am right-handed and hold my Kindle with my left hand in the cover. That leaves my right hand free for my cup of coffee.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Xia said:


> Oh, I totally agree! It just struck me as really, really funny (okay, I'm a bit twisted). I'm just very thankful I was not drinking milk at the time I read it.


No worries!! I'm a bit twisted too, and I wrote the poll. 

I'll add mine in here. I usually leave the cover on, and kindle with my left hand. I'm left handed, but I think its more related to liking the angle of the buttons better on the left side.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'm right handed, and I usually hold my Kindle in my left hand. Usually because I am doing something else, like brushing my teeth, with my dominant right hand.


Wow, Marianner!! You got muli-tasking down to an art form!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You read while brushing your teeth? You're really talented!!


Well, sometimes I do get a few flecks of spit on the screen  It wipes right off, though.


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm right handed but most often I hold serenity in the cover with my left hand.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually hold the Kindle in both hands, out of the cover. I pop it into the cover when I go out of the house (it’s got a Velcro dot on it).


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

No cover, left-handed.  I have tried the cover and it wasn't comfortable.  For me it fits perfectly in my left and use my thumb to turn pages.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends What I'm Doing With The Other Hand Cracked me up!!    But seriously I use both hands depending on " what I am doing with the other hand."     I do switch back and forth from left to right but predominantly left and in cover.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Left hand without the cover. Meanwhile my right hand is tucked under my chin or behind my ear as I read, cuz I usually read on my bed and lean against the corner sitting in a huge pile of pillows of red and pink.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I chose Other.

I usually hold it with both hands, with the K in the Oberon cover, *OR* (if I'm reading while eating), I prop up the K in its cover against a mug or a round ball of material loosely filled with small beanbag pellets.

I'm right-handed, but use the left-hand Next Page button more than the Next Page button on the right side. I don't know why I do that. The only other thing I've ever done left-handed is bat when playing baseball, and I've *never* figured out why I do *that* either!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

My Kindle is always in its cover. I switch hands so neither one gets tired. Also, it depends which side I am laying on in bed.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Xia said:


> Edited to add: Always in the cover, usually held with the right hand. Sometimes I hold it with both hands, like you would w/a hard cover book. Sometimes no hands at all.


We're still talking about the _Kindle_, right?

As for me, I hold it firmly in my left hand, and I prefer it without a cover. That's how I roll.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 6, 2008)

Mostly in left hand, but again it depends on what I am doing at the time.  I always have the cover on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I am still experimenting with it but right now left hand/covered seems to feel the best.  I can use my thumb to turn pages easily and not hit anything I shouldn't.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Another left handed kindler here.  I hold it with my left hand in the cover.
(BTW, I cut right handed and can bowl or use paddles and racquets in both hands...It's still a right handed world out there)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I would have to say mostly left hand and right now in the cover because I have my light clipped on it. When sitting on sofa or chair, I tend to use both hands. Reading in bed, mostly left. I find that using my thumb on left next page button is the most comfortable for me and that button is quieter than the right. Larry doesn't notice I am reading at night unless I change hands and start clicking pages with the right. I do like to read with the cover, also.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I went for depends, but always in the cover.  If I'm eating or cooking or brushing my teeth I hold it in my left hand, I'm right handed.  If I'm on a plane then which ever hand isn't close to the tray with my drink.  At home just reading I switch back and forth but usually use my left hand.  When I read dtb I used to hold them in my left hand too.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I chose other.

I have to change the pages alot because I use size six font, in order to minimize the risk of dropping the Kindle, and to be able to seemlessly switch between the left and right page forward button I use both hands.

I mostly use the Kindle without the cover as I dislike the book like feel it causes, I much prefer the tech like feel of just holding the Kindle itself.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I chose "Other". My preference is not to hold my Kindle at all..... hands-free reading. My husband gave me a small, slanted book stand that I can put on my lap and then I place my Kindle (in its Oberon cover) on the stand and read away.


That's exactly what I'm looking for in a book stand. Can you give me a link please or tell me the name of it? Thanks!!!!


----------

